# Dado for finger joints



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Why are the blade tips on a Dado set bevelled? The cut for a finger joint is uneven as below. Is there a way of preventing this? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Rob Schramm (Jul 12, 2010)

Bluefilosoff said:


> Why are the blade tips on a Dado set bevelled? The cut for a finger joint is uneven as below. Is there a way of preventing this? Thanks for the help!


Dados cut a clean path, unless you have warped wood, they could be uneven if the wood you are using is not square. I use my router a lot to make finger joints for cabinets but do have a very nice Freud dado set which leaves nothing in the center. I would have to see how you have the blades set up. What type of saw are you using?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Bluefilosoff said:


> Why are the blade tips on a Dado set bevelled? The cut for a finger joint is uneven as below. Is there a way of preventing this? Thanks for the help!


The bevel is to prevent/reduce tearout. You will likely find that issue with most dado sets and one reason Freud makes a set specifically for box joints. :smile:


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Schramm said:


> Dados cut a clean path, unless you have warped wood, they could be uneven if the wood you are using is not square. I use my router a lot to make finger joints for cabinets but do have a very nice Freud dado set which leaves nothing in the center. I would have to see how you have the blades set up. What type of saw are you using?


Here are some pics of my set-up.


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Schramm said:


> Dados cut a clean path, unless you have warped wood, they could be uneven if the wood you are using is not square. I use my router a lot to make finger joints for cabinets but do have a very nice Freud dado set which leaves nothing in the center. I would have to see how you have the blades set up. What type of saw are you using?


Sorry, I have a Sears Craftsman contractor table saw.


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

It looks to me like the cutter in the middle just isn't long enough; the outer blades cut deeper. That means you're going to have extra material in the middle of the dado.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

What you have is a "horned dado", the outside blades are cutting deeper than the chippers which is an advantage sometimes, the deeper cuts in the sides allow an escape for excess glue and allow sharp corners to fit into the dado better. 

This can be changed by having the outside blades reduced in size to match the chippers by your saw sharpener.

Another option is to use a router rather than a table saw to make box joints.


----------

